# Where is old man winter - not in Ontario Canada thats for sure



## Royd Wood (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I'm sure I will regret this post as Winter will no doubt turn up at some point but it's just crazy high temps here for this time of year. We have had very little frost and only one day in double digit below zero. Not only is it plus 5 and above during the day its also sunny so we have done lots of Spring jobs and managed to get all manure out. Whats it like where you are ???


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 10, 2012)

Not feeling the bite of winter here, either, a bit south of you. Da UP of Michigan is notorious for cold temperatures and lots of snow, but this year (and last year) have been rather mild..the ponds on the property that depend on snowmelt to fill them will likely be empty again this spring.


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)

Definitely doesn't feel like winter here in Central Ohio.  More like early October or mid April.  The critters are all confused.  :/


----------



## ForestOwl (Jan 10, 2012)

I guess it's not to cold.... it's in the forties where I am tonight -Arkansas


----------



## Lothiriel (Jan 10, 2012)

Old Man Winter isn't here in Upstate NY either. I know there's been snow down in Texas though -- my mom's cousin sent us pictures. I'm not complaining though -- especially considering this time last year we had LOTS of snow and REALLY cold temps. Personally I'm enjoying the "warm" January weather.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo (Jan 11, 2012)

Not in southern Manitoba either, it was about +4C today  _in the middle of January_

The roads were melting, everything was a wet, slushy mess.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 11, 2012)

Still Spring here - Sunshine and warm again


----------



## dreamriver (Jan 11, 2012)

Yesterday in south central Minnesota it was .....56*(f)  crazy.   today it is 32 and lightly snowing but so far this year we have only had maybe 3" of snow.   On the one hand I am totally enjoying going to the barn to milk in a  sweatshirt but I can't help but think we are going to get some crazy blizzard at some point.   I sure hope we get enough precip to have a good growing season also.


----------



## currycomb (Jan 11, 2012)

the weather forcaster says a taste of winter for us in southern illinois. 1 inch of snow possible with lows about 18 degrees F, highs 30 one day, 40 the next. if this is all old man winter has this year, yeah. i know we will pay dearly down the road. either a hot dry summer, or another super wet one, 70 inches of rain here last year.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 11, 2012)

We might be getting a hint of it here in WV. But really it feels like Nov.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 11, 2012)

Not in Thurmont MD.  It is just raining.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, even Canada is having a warmer winter than normal? So is Ohio. We are supposed to get a little blast of it this weekend but usually by now we are knee deep in snow and cold.


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 12, 2012)

The 'big snowstorm' that was supposed to hit here looks like it will fizzle. Not gonna lie, I like the snow and miss it. I like throwing snowballs for the dogs to chase, making snowangels and snowmen (yes I am such a kid sometimes at 22). Sure, the shoveling part is a drag, but that doesn't take tooo long and is great exercise.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 12, 2012)

No winter here yet, either....must be that global warming we've heard so much about.  Wonder what this summer will look like....


----------



## greybeard (Jan 12, 2012)

I know there's one out there for Canada as well, but here's NOAA's USA Winter 2011-2012 outlook, released in mid Oct 2011.  Last winter, they missed it completely for my area, and Farmer's Almanac nailed it. Haven't seen Farmer's this year yet, but NOAA's accompanying text said  something to the effect of "Texas' drought will continue thru winter and into Spring 2012"..

"Drier" btw, means "drier than normal".
I have heard they modified this outlook in Nov, but haven't seen in what way yet. 





More on this in a minute.

Note the date:
(and kindly ignore where my finger got x-rayed trying to cover the camer flash. Took it from my upstairs window and the flash went thru my finger, reflected right back off the glass into the camera lens, and made it almost look like a thermonuclear mushroom cloud.) 

Did I mention how much I really really hate wading cold water to lead cattle to high ground?


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 12, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> I know there's one out there for Canada as well, but here's NOAA's USA Winter 2011-2012 outlook, released in mid Oct 2011.  Last winter, they missed it completely for my area, and Farmer's Almanac nailed it. Haven't seen Farmer's this year yet, but NOAA's accompanying text said  something to the effect of "Texas' drought will continue thru winter and into Spring 2012"..
> 
> "Drier" btw, means "drier than normal".
> I have heard they modified this outlook in Nov, but haven't seen in what way yet.
> ...


I am thinking NOAA missed that prediction. Hopefully the flooding on your property doesn't get any higher D: 

The NOAA outlook says my area will be cooler and wetter. But it has both been a warm winter and a dry one. We're missing over half of our average snowfall. And the ice fishermen are grumpy because there is no ice!


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 12, 2012)

We are having torrential rains, warm temps...have had one or two light snows that didn't accumulate.  Very unusual weather for our area and at this time of year.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 13, 2012)

Well its 1am in the morning - still plus 5 outside with clear sky and a bright moon. Going to be quite cold for 2 days they say then back to mild temps by Monday.
Hope things dry out for you greybeard


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 13, 2012)

So sorry Greybeard.  You look like a lot of areas in New Jersey.  Hoping it drys up soon.

Just crazy weather patterns.  

I won't ask the Rain God to send you any more rain from New Jersey.  

It just seems awfully strange weather patterns.  Hoping some sense of it comes soon.

K


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 13, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> I know there's one out there for Canada as well, but here's NOAA's USA Winter 2011-2012 outlook, released in mid Oct 2011.  Last winter, they missed it completely for my area, and Farmer's Almanac nailed it. Haven't seen Farmer's this year yet, but NOAA's accompanying text said  something to the effect of "Texas' drought will continue thru winter and into Spring 2012"..
> 
> "Drier" btw, means "drier than normal".
> I have heard they modified this outlook in Nov, but haven't seen in what way yet.
> ...


LOL thats exactly what I thought


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 13, 2012)

Winter arrived last night....we'll see if it sticks around to play for awhile or if we'll go back to mild.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 13, 2012)

It has been wet and warm here.  We almost double our normal percipitation.  
First good snow of the year blew in yesterday and it feels COLD.  Temps in the teens and wind chills below zero. 

That is -9 and - 18 for those of you who use a more logical system.


----------



## elevan (Jan 13, 2012)

It hit Ohio last night and is still pouring it on.  Problem is that now I am trudging through snow drifts at knee height and sinking into the mud that is under it.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 13, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> That is -9 and - 18 for those of you who use a more logical system.


   

Winter turned up here this morning and we are in blizzard like conditions from lake effect snow (Lake Erie) dropping to minus 10 later ( Thats 14  Multiply by 9, then divide by 5, then add 32 )


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)

Very cold .. BRRRRHHHH.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 15, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> It hit Ohio last night and is still pouring it on.  Problem is that now I am trudging through snow drifts at knee height and sinking into the mud that is under it.


I hear you - just had lake snowstorm for 2 days and a freeze last night of minus 16 but guess what ??? Tuesday is predicted at plus 10 with 2 inches of rain


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 19, 2012)

Still very up and down here at the moment. Got a blizzard blowing through right now, its around minus 12 windchill but it will be gone in a couple of hours and the outlook is very kind with temps going up to as high as plus 10 - One crazy winter this is turning out to be


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 19, 2012)

Suppose to get a Snow storm tonight and cold and then in a few days 40's again and then another storm.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 20, 2012)

Still no cold here to speak of--very mild and I'm in short sleeves again. Been very wet and rainy, but no hard freeze yet--and only one heavy frost. Before you northern folks think I'm rubbing it in, I am not. We, even down here, need at least 'some' cold weather to make the annual plant cycles work properly, and to aid in weed and pest (insect) control in coming months. I'm enjoying it now of course, and it has helped decrease winter feed costs, but we will almost certainly pay a price for it next spring and summer in the form of pigweed, ticks, internal and external parasites, predators, and everything else that is undesirable in any farm endeavor.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 11, 2012)

Another short winter blast - very cold and lots of snow but its short lived as we warm up again in a day or two


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 7, 2012)

Well thats it - No Winter this time round 
No snow
No frost
It was easier than a British winter 

PAYBACK will be along soon


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 7, 2012)

We haven't had anything even remotely resembling winter.  Not that we ever really get cold, but my kids usually wear pants for a month or two.  This year has been ridiculous.  I shudder to think what summer is going to be like...


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 7, 2012)

It been lovely here... Almost 70s on Monday, than snow yesterday, now it's very nice again. ....over all it's been a great winter


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't believe it - The Humming birds are here 13th March, thats not right ??????????


----------



## elevan (Mar 13, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Can't believe it - The Humming birds are here 13th March, thats not right ??????????


That must be a sign that winter is over...


----------

